# Power Sound Audio Improves Its Wicked Flagship Sub with an Upgraded Amp (T18HT)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

With one of the industry’s most eye-catching cabinet designs, *Power Sound Audio*’s three-sided tri-woofer subsonic hammer, the T18HT, is getting a reboot. I recently spoke with Tom Vodhanel of PSA to discuss what’s new with their flagship product.










The T18HT subwoofer is a more powerful version of the company’s original three-sided sub, the Triax. What the 170-pound T18HT brings to the table are three 18-inch drivers, 4000W of power (8000W peak), and a typical in-room extension of 9Hz. Aiding in the journey to incredible depths of low frequency immersion is a triangulated driver array that eliminates reactive forces. If you’re looking for a theater room anchor, then the T18HT is a single sub solution that should rank near the top of your want list.

According to Vodhanel, the T18HT’s amp update has little to do with the actual amplifier section, meaning that potential performance capabilities dependent purely on voltage will remain unchanged. The actual focus of change comes in the form of a revamped preamp section, offering enthusiasts a new level of functionality control lacking on the model’s original “torpedo amplifiers.” It also allows PSA to refine the amp’s DSP to a greater degree. Vodhanel says performance between the old and new amp is relatively similar, but overall changes are big enough that he feels its “an important step forward” for the company’s flagship product.










Here’s a rundown of the amplifier’s new controls and features:


*Gain Control:* PSA is now including “flexibility” via in-house DSP Programing, which gives the Gain Control a more typical structure for home audio use. This will help to avoid extremes on gain controls (either sub or receiver) and, in some cases, improve the signal-to-noise ratio.


*Time Delay:* The T18TH is now capable of a 40-150Hz LP crossover with a 24dB slope. Vodhanel says this won’t usually be needed in a multichannel system, but could be valuable with two-channel integration.


*Room Size Control:* This allows gradual attenuation of the bass (<50Hz realm) to allow sub optimization in a variety of room environments (particularly useful for smaller rooms).


*More Connectivity:* The new amplifier includes dual RCA inputs, one XLR input, one XLR looping output, and two 12V triggers (for use as dual inputs or one input/one output). These options should negate the need for any connection adapters when integrating the T18HT into a system.

Power Sound Audio is currently running a “Preorder Special” for the refreshed version of the T18HT. For a limited time the company is offering a single T18HT for $2,749.99 and dual orders for $5,199.99. This equates to a $250 discount on any single T18HT order, and a $500 discount on any dual order. New orders are expected to begin shipping during early December 2015. Visit www.powersoundaudio.com for more information.


_Image Credits: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just looking at their site the day before you posted this and saw the upgraded. Very impressive indeed.

Make sure you guys wanting this have the dedicated power circuitry behind it so you don't cripple it's capabilities.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I do know the old Triax would bring your house down! We separated the hardwood floors from the walls with just one in our living room! I can't even imagine how much more this one can do.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Drooool......

Make sure you guys wanting this have the dedicated power circuitry behind it so you don't cripple it's capabilities.[/QUOTE]


I have a huge gerbil wheel powered generator. It only fits one kid at a time, but they take turns so it equals out. 
That is some excellent pricing. If only my money tree was a little bigger. 
Great job tom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This sub is a veritable monster! Imagine two &#150; or FOUR &#150; of these deployed in one room?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd, I've been dreaming of that since I first saw the triax!!!! Incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Todd, I've been dreaming of that since I first saw the triax!!!! Incredible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both! :hsd:


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey @Todd Anderson, just to nitpick , the T18HT weights 158 lbs, plus 12 lbs for the grills.

This thing has to be incredible to experience!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

cez123 said:


> Hey @Todd Anderson, just to nitpick , the T18HT weights 158 lbs, plus 12 lbs for the grills.
> 
> This thing has to be incredible to experience!
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Hey Ceasar, thanks for catching that...not sure how that 200+ number slipped in there.:coocoo: Correction is noted and has been made. :T


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Hey Ceasar, thanks for catching that...not sure how that 200+ number slipped in there.:coocoo: Correction is noted and has been made. :T


I believe the original Triax weighed well over 200 lbs, so it was probably that. 

I remember reading your review and impressions on the XS30se (you have/had two, correct?). While I sat down and read your impressions, it nudged me in that direction. From a Dayton 1200 to a XS30se to dual S3000i. Fun hobby 

P.S.: Just FYI, Tom announced the new 15 series (15V and 15S). Man, those guys keep busy!


----------



## thecrowe (Jan 21, 2016)

I have two of them worth every penny


----------

